# First Buttons! Couldn't be happier.



## TBoom27 (May 5, 2022)

Hi Everyone,

Thanks to the information here and Kadriver's videos. I have learned a lot and now I have finally have my first gold buttons from 1.8kg of gold filled material and a little bit of ram fingers. They're not the prettiest but they are better than I expected. I started with 61.74 gr of gold powder after the melt ended up with 61.42gr of buttons. Not sure if that's good or bad, but I am very happy. I had dreams of gold dust flying everywhere when the torch hit it. Map/Pro torch did a great job though and things melted just like they were supposed to. I did try and pour the two bigger buttons into bars, that I will need to work on. I ended up just re-melting them into buttons. It just didn't work. 

I do have some discoloring, not sure what that is. It was more so before I boiled them in dilute sulfuric, but did not completely go away. I wonder if I should just boil it longer, or if it's something else. 

I'll be keeping the little one, it was the first and I think the best one, the rest will pay for all my investment so far and allow me to upgrade improve my equipment. I love a hobby that sort of pays for itself.


----------



## Shark (May 5, 2022)

Congratulations! That first one is always special.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (May 5, 2022)

Congratulations! They all look pretty good.

Dave


----------



## war_child (May 5, 2022)

Awesome buttons! Great job! I can't wait until I get my first button refined and melted. I'm still well within my recovery and learning stage for now, but I must admit I am getting very anxious. I find your progress to be very encouraging. Thanks for posting.

Congrats!
mike


----------



## AndrewSuperD (May 5, 2022)

Congratulations!!! Those look great to me!! So excited for you and proud of your achievement.


----------



## butcher (May 5, 2022)

Nice, Yes the gold looks great, gaining the skills to get the gold there well that's just priceless, good job.


----------



## TBoom27 (May 6, 2022)

war_child said:


> Awesome buttons! Great job! I can't wait until I get my first button refined and melted. I'm still well within my recovery and learning stage for now, but I must admit I am getting very anxious. I find your progress to be very encouraging. Thanks for posting.
> 
> Congrats!
> mike


Thanks,

I understand the feeling. Take your time though, in the end I am sure that I got there faster by reading, learning and watching from Sreetips (Why make a mistake he can help you understand and avoid.) There is plenty of learning by doing focused on building skills and much more satisfying to hold gold in my hand at the end. I have a lot more to learn but I do think the time spent building confidence in what and why things happen was more than worth it.


----------



## troy-s (May 7, 2022)

TBoom27 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thanks to the information here and Kadriver's videos. I have learned a lot and now I have finally have my first gold buttons from 1.8kg of gold filled material and a little bit of ram fingers. They're not the prettiest but they are better than I expected. I started with 61.74 gr of gold powder after the melt ended up with 61.42gr of buttons. Not sure if that's good or bad, but I am very happy. I had dreams of gold dust flying everywhere when the torch hit it. Map/Pro torch did a great job though and things melted just like they were supposed to. I did try and pour the two bigger buttons into bars, that I will need to work on. I ended up just re-melting them into buttons. It just didn't work.
> 
> ...


Those are some good looking buttons. I made my first few less than a year ago so I am new to all of this also.


----------

